# THE GOOD OLE DAYS



## DAA (1 Feb 2013)

Let's have some fun this weekend!!!  Don't comment on the posts just RATE them!!!  And if you can think of something to add, then add it on!!!!  BUT your post must start with "What ever happened to........." and I shall go first...

What ever happend to........

The days when someone could call you on the phone and say "My kid applied for the CF and needs a job" and shortly after that, junior is in uniform;  or

When the Sergeant-Major said "Charge parade or extra duties" and you said "I'll take extras SIR!" and extras it was.  No investigation, no questions, nor more problems and you learned from it....


----------



## ModlrMike (1 Feb 2013)

What ever happened to...

"If you have nothing to do, don't do it here."


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Feb 2013)

Whatever happened to....

"What the @#$%^&* are you doing shining your combat boots?  They're COMBAT boots!"


----------



## Edward Campbell (1 Feb 2013)

What ever happened to:

1. Spit shining the (leather) soles of boots?

2. Painting and waxing the canvas web gear and polishing the brass buckles in depot, and then, on joining one's first unit, being told to scrub the webbing to bare canvas and repaint the brass with dull, black paint?

3. Pay parades?

4. Having one's own Pay, Service and Medical books on one's person, at all times, which made administration quick, simple, fool proof and cheap?

(Parenthetically: while my memory and experience says our pre-computer/pre-unification administration was better (more efficient, more effective & cheaper (few people)) than it is today, and while our discipline, while strict, even harsh, was a real strength for us, the rest of the good old days weren't all that good: we had, mostly, lousy, antiquated kit, we were poorly paid and some of the Army's _socialization_ was piss poor - too much drinking, too much bullying, and so on.)


----------



## Old Sweat (1 Feb 2013)

What ever happened to:

a. parades with greatcoats on, greatcoats off, greatcoast on right up to the RSM ordering "Markers?"

b. needle parades with huges syringes and no disposable needles?

c. drawing a second poncho and two grey blankets before going to the field for a month on exercise? and

d. the 1/4 ton fitted with an attachment that dripped a stream of kerosene and DDT into the exhaust manifold to fog for mosquito control?


----------



## Edward Campbell (1 Feb 2013)

And, speaking of greatcoats, what ever happened to: Marching order as dress for pack drill when on CB?


----------



## the 48th regulator (1 Feb 2013)

I can't see the posts because of all the dust flying around!

dileas

tess


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 Feb 2013)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> And, speaking of greatcoats, what ever happened to: Marching order as dress for pack drill when on CB?



Speaking of coats, what happened to our duck canvas sheep coats? The ones with buttons like cup saucers.

Or being #2 on the Bren and having to haul that box of mags around?

Swinging the needle on the 42 set and holding the mike against your chest to tune the AMU. Need more range? Stick another section on the antennae and retune.

Listening for zero beats on a 510.

Hmmm. Might have to get into the wine early tonight.


----------



## Edward Campbell (1 Feb 2013)

And whatever happened to the variometer on the 19 set?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
 :camo: Oh, they're gonna so regret waking us old farts up from our afternoon naps.  :nod:


----------



## Danjanou (1 Feb 2013)

Someone wake me up when they start talking fondlly  about tossing their India Pattern Muskets in boiling water to clean out the powder residue and twisting their hair into ponytails and coveriing it with grease and powder. 8)


----------



## Pandora114 (1 Feb 2013)

Chicken A La Spew.

Pig of the Port..

My dad was air det...I heard some stories.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 Feb 2013)

Tannoy mikes ;D


----------



## Edward Campbell (1 Feb 2013)

Whatever happened to button sticks, mugs enamel and ration bags?

(The latter two being amongst the (relatively few) very practical things I was ever issued; each did its job perfectly.)


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 Feb 2013)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> Whatever happened to button sticks, mugs enamel and ration bags?
> 
> (The latter two being amongst the (relatively few) very practical things I was ever issued; each did its job perfectly.)



I still have my button stick and ration bag. I must've left the cup somewhere when it ran out of booze ;D

Found my issue knife with the marlin spike on it awhile ago also. Gonna have to soak it in oil to get it open though.


----------



## MARS (1 Feb 2013)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> I can't see the posts because of all the dust flying around!
> 
> dileas
> 
> tess





			
				Danjanou said:
			
		

> Someone wake me up when they start talking fondlly  about tossing their India Pattern Muskets in boiling water to clean out the powder residue and twisting their hair into ponytails and coveriing it with grease and powder. 8)



That. Right there.  Is some funny s**t.

WIN


----------



## Rifleman62 (1 Feb 2013)

recceguy



> Speaking of coats, what happened to our duck canvas sheep coats? The ones with buttons like cup saucers.
> 
> Or being #2 on the Bren and having to haul that box of mags around?
> 
> ...



You old enough to remember that?

Add the 509 set for the zero beats. The 26 set for simplicity. Took my Group 1 Sigs the winter of 1963/64.

Never carried a box of BREN mags around in the field though. As No 1, you only burned your left hand finger tips of the ejection cover closing once.

Button stick issued for Rifle Regt. Still got it and my brass button brush which I always used (and still do ) to brush my beret.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 Feb 2013)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> recceguy
> 
> You old enough to remember that?
> 
> ...



Yes.

Yes, I am.

The Bren was my first MG learned. After that it was 1919's in .30 Browning (.30-06), along with the Sten. We'll throw in the 3.5 rocket launcher for shits and giggles.
The radios ditto and the coats were issued for winter ranges then taken back afterwards (always wanted to find a good one and keep it.)
I wore Battle dress in winter and Bush in summer and saw more than one set of TW's turned pink


----------



## the 48th regulator (1 Feb 2013)

Didn't we do a video of this topic before, from the membership of army.ca before??

THE GOOD OLE DAYS: A Montage

dileas

tess


----------



## Old Sweat (1 Feb 2013)

And because we did not have winter kit, we wore the issue felt overshoe with three pair of wool socks. The sweater, high neck worn backwards (with the high part forward covering the throat) kept the delightful Petawawa winter breezes at bay, at least for a while.

There was a shortage of PMQs and Petawawa village was no more than a whistle stop. Most of the married troops lived in Pembroke, but could not afford a car, or had never learned to drive. Every unit in Camp Petawawa ran a shuttle back and forth using 2 1/2 tons to pick up troops and bring them to work and then take them home. The troops rode in the back which must have been a treat in the winter.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 Feb 2013)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> And because we did not have winter kit, we wore the issue felt overshoe with three pair of wool socks. The sweater, high neck worn backwards (with the high part forward covering the throat) kept the delightful Petawawa winter breezes at bay, at least for a while.
> 
> There was a shortage of PMQs and Petawawa village was no more than a whistle stop. Most of the married troops lived in Pembroke, but could not afford a car, or had never learned to drive. Every unit in Camp Petawawa ran a shuttle back and forth using 2 1/2 tons to pick up troops and bring them to work and then take them home. The troops rode in the back which must have been a treat in the winter.



When I first got stationed to Pet, the train stopped at Doran St and old Hwy 17 and the conductor tossed my two kit bags out into the dark. I climbed down two steps and jumped into chest deep snow and watched the train go north in the dark, at 22:00 on a Saturday night. Fortunately, I had been to the camp before and knew which way to walk and where the Unit lines were.


----------



## kratz (1 Feb 2013)

GWAD I'm a yun'g.

Remember when:

The A club was the place to be?

There where 2.5 McDonald's on base?

The base OR was on the T line?

The BBS ran daily?

The Rod and Gun was an all ranks mess?


----------



## the 48th regulator (1 Feb 2013)

recceguy said:
			
		

> When I first got stationed to Pet, the train stopped at Doran St and old Hwy 17 and the conductor tossed my two kit bags out into the dark. I climbed down two steps and jumped into chest deep snow and watched the train go north in the dark, at 22:00 on a Saturday night. Fortunately, I had been to the camp before and knew which way to walk and where the Unit lines were.



 :facepalm:

Jeebus, 

We haven't broke the first page, and the first story about traveling through snow uphill to get to work has already appeared!  God bless ya Recce!

dileas

tess


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 Feb 2013)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> :facepalm:
> 
> Jeebus,
> 
> ...


 In the dark............on a Saturday.........both ways :rofl:


----------



## daftandbarmy (1 Feb 2013)

What ever happened to:

Bayonets that didn't break

Poison tablets to cook with

A helmet you could cook in

Boeing 707 milk runs

(Leaky) C47 flights over the rockies


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Feb 2013)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> .... 3. Pay parades? ....


While being paid in *cash*?

- Two words:  Mess.  Tins.


----------



## the 48th regulator (1 Feb 2013)

Starting the army with Rifles made of wood and metal, then switching over to Plastic.

Speaking of Plastic, Magazines.

Melmac

Tan Whistle Cords on the left Shoulder

Cabbage Rolls and Chicken Chow Mein being new IMPs

Pay parade, then spending it all at Mcveys Irish Pub

Using your Social Insurance number forever, then given a card with your "New" service number

Gortex a concept as rare as colonizing Mars

Being in awe that the Platoon WO can predict what is on the menu, for hay boxes based on the weather.  Rain  Stew,  Hot Humid Chili or Chicken.....

Having gone to Cypress meant you had been in the "Shit", and were looked up to. (This included Fall EX in Germany)

The Keener, High tech gear whores, used _older_ kit, not store bought new.  Jump Rucks as opposed to the Cloth Hanger ruck of the 90s

And finally, Tess 1989 Black Down Park Borden doing his Driver Wheel Course Age 18 (Just turned)....








dileas

tess

PS  That is Dangerboy to the left in the pic.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (2 Feb 2013)

Webbo.

Bacon and egg in a can IRPs.

Ham lunglette.  In a new fangled bag. I loved that.

M113s, with the fuel tank inside.


----------



## FJAG (2 Feb 2013)

Whatever happened to:

Staying up until 4:00 am every night to charge the lead acid batteries for the C42 sets.


----------



## mikeninercharlie (2 Feb 2013)

Leaving Pet in the middle of a snow storm for 6 month deployment to Ismailia Egypt. The ordered dress, S3 with great coat, it was so cold that I actually wore my Russian fur hat! Over the course of 24 hours, I was peeling off layers like an onion. 
My fur hat was left in the Ottawa AMU and my great coat in the Lahr AMU. Getting off the 707 in Cairo, some knob yelled at us to put on our tunics and square away our ties! We were then stuffed into a nasty bus withour air conditioning for what seemed like a 200 km trip across the desert in 90 degree temperatures. No plastic water bottles, no water cans, no rest stops and by the time the buses reached the airfield camp, I was sitting there in my nicks, a t shirt and black nylon socks cursing our so-called leadership for BS we had just suffered through!  >
Of course, some 12e RBC dink took exception to my voiced concerns, little did I know he'd be my troop WO for the last few weeks of his tour... Good old days? Not really!


----------



## marshall sl (2 Feb 2013)

remember... welcome to Egypt.Don't drink the water or you will die.


----------



## eurowing (2 Feb 2013)

What ever happened to...  Priority 4 Service Flights.


----------



## Old Sweat (2 Feb 2013)

I am a little surprised no one has mentioned the spiffy yet, like "there I was on CO's parade and inspection, and my spiffy popped."

Another feature of the good ole days was that when a stupid order down the chain, you were never sure if the issuer was drunk or stupid. Now, at least there is no doubt.


----------



## Edward Campbell (2 Feb 2013)

What ever happened to: meal tickets for train travel marked "No steak."

(My remembrance is that meals on the train were quite adequate and on a cross country trip (I had to go all the way from Petawawa to Chilliwack, by rail, a three day trip, each way, for a three day course!) we had one unmarked/steak dinner ticket.)


----------



## Edward Campbell (2 Feb 2013)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> I am a little surprised no one has mentioned the spiffy yet, like "there I was on CO's parade and inspection, and my spiffy popped."
> 
> Another feature of the good ole days was that when a stupid order down the chain, you were never sure if the issuer was drunk or stupid. Now, at least there is no doubt.



My god, yes and ... whatever happend to: pack frames and _detention barracks_ style bed rolls in depot and on junior NCO course?


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Feb 2013)

- Two cans of boot-care product:  flat silicone, and shiny-gooey black.

- Ration packs with can openers that lasted a looooooooooooooong time





- using frisbees instead of melmac plates because the melmac versions kept breaking in the rucksack (that _may_ have been a localized practice)


----------



## GAP (2 Feb 2013)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> - Ration packs with can openers that lasted a looooooooooooooong time



We loved our "John Waynes' ". I still had one from '68 up until a few years ago...dunno where it went...

Ham & Lima Beans for C-rations.......everybody fought over them....to not get them!!


----------



## Edward Campbell (2 Feb 2013)

Whatever happened to: Compo Rations (10 man pack) with M&V (Meat and Veggies) known to one and all as Muck & Vomit?

(In reality, Compo were good, substantial, even generous and, occasionally, tasty rations; BUT they had to be cooked.)


----------



## Kat Stevens (2 Feb 2013)

Tinned Cross and Blackwell chocolate walnut cake.


----------



## navymich (2 Feb 2013)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> What ever happened to:
> 
> 3. Pay parades?





			
				milnews.ca said:
			
		

> While being paid in *cash*?



And on 15 Dec getting mid AND end month pay.  (Then the line ups for advances come first day back to work in Jan because people had already spent everything)


----------



## Old Sweat (2 Feb 2013)

And then there was the pay parade in 1959 which was designed to impress the local community with how much the forces pumped into the economy. In Petawawa, and I think elsewhere in Ontario, we were all paid with two dollar bills. The pay parade took forever because of the time taken to count out, for example forty bucks in twos instead of two twenties. The stores in Pembroke literally had bags and bags of two dollar bills behind the counters and they could not close their cash registers. As this was a Friday and banks did not open on the weekend back then, some merchants must have had a rather nervous weekend what with unable to get all the money in their safe.

People will tell you it is an urban legend, but it ain't.


----------



## paws (2 Feb 2013)

Cleaning your weapon in varsal without cloves or eye protection and guys smoking while cleaning their weapon.
Using those spray cans of rain protection as flame throwers.
Taking the 77 set batteries and using them to power your radio or casette player in the field when your D batteries died.


----------



## Danjanou (2 Feb 2013)

frisbees, Never thaought of that, we just went to the pet stores and bought plastic dog bowls, great for stew.

Pay parades in the field with armed NCOS (SMGs) standing by the pay table.

Field pay advance issued in cash in on Fallex/Reforger in Dm and not knowing what you'd get because of the exchange rate.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (2 Feb 2013)

mikeninercharlie said:
			
		

> . . . .  6 month deployment to Ismailia Egypt.  . . . .


  To ride shotgun on the shytewagon! 


Shortarm inspections!

Back when social diseases were perceived to be a greater threat to unit effectiveness than the communist hordes (unless it was a communist *hore).  Individually, it was common in Ismailia to have one or two (and often many more) show up at the MIR every Monday, usually following a jaunt to Tel Aviv, with the request "would you have a look at this, Doc".  However, that paled in comparison to having to collectively check a company of PPCLI during WAINCON for crotch critters when several soldiers brought concurrent infections and infestations (acquired from the same lady) on exercise.

Since, according to a thread that I saw on this site, crabs are on the decline due to a trend in deforestation this may be something seldom done anymore.


----------



## OldSolduer (2 Feb 2013)

Whatever happened to Regimental ascots?

I stumbled upon my French Grey one from 1976 and the newer PPCLI ascot today.

Memories!


----------



## Edward Campbell (2 Feb 2013)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Whatever happened to Regimental ascots?
> 
> I stumbled upon my French Grey one from 1976 and the newer PPCLI ascot today.
> 
> Memories!




For a bit more than two years I banned the wretched things!  :warstory:

But whatever happened to: selecting the "stickman" from the inlying picquet?


----------



## Old Sweat (2 Feb 2013)

When units ran their own messes the orderly officer was responsible for picking up the day's sales from the officers' and sergeants' messes at closing time and depositing them through a chute in a locked safe in the guard room. The next morning the oncoming orderly officer signed for the cash and then deposited it in the local bank. At least, that is how we did it in 1 RCHA in Gagetown.

Over the years there were only two incidents that I recall. One orderly officer left the bag with the deposit in it unattended and it disappeared. He made restitution out of his pay and continued to serve, eventually retiring as a major. The second was more murky: the orderly officer reported he left the cash behind in his desk when he was attending an officer training lecture. It was nowhere to be found and he accused the regimental training building staff  of theft, without proof. However, the situation was murky enough that a criminal investigation was started. Several months later he left on a less than desirable release item. Years and years after the event I asked the officer who was the adjutant at the time about this. He told me that the young man had some fairly heavy debts that were discharged several months after the loss, and an extensive investigation failed to reveal any legitimate source for his windfall. He was given several options, none good, and elected to accept a release along with recovery of the cash from his return of contributions and pay accounts.


----------



## mikeninercharlie (2 Feb 2013)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> To ride shotgun on the shyte wagon



What BA fails to mention, there never was a successful donkey borne IED attack on the airfield during my watch. It must have been the incredible hearts and minds program that I conducted with Zubrik and his handler... BTW,  the only short arm that I looked at while in Ismailia was my own!


----------



## Blackadder1916 (2 Feb 2013)

mikeninercharlie said:
			
		

> . . .  It must have been the incredible hearts and minds program that I conducted with Zubrik . . .



What you did with Zubrik is your own business; there are some things that shouldn't be discussed in polite company.


----------



## Danjanou (2 Feb 2013)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> What you did with Zubrik is your own business; there are some things that shouldn't be discussed in polite company.



Please please tell me that Zubrik was the bhandler and not the donkey


----------



## Retired AF Guy (2 Feb 2013)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Whatever happened to Regimental ascots?
> 
> I stumbled upon my French Grey one from 1976 and the newer PPCLI ascot today.
> 
> Memories!



Finally! Something that I can relate to!


----------



## Edward Campbell (2 Feb 2013)

Whatever happened to: Nursing Sisters in their blue uniforms with brown leather belts and veils?






She (don't know who she is) is all dressed up (medals, cape and gloves, etc) in this
1954 photo, but you get the idea of what they wore.


----------



## kratz (2 Feb 2013)

The brutal cold hearted days of army.ca (pre-milnet)
and the rainbow reply to dumb posts.  

I've got some dust in my eye, thinking about those days.


----------



## Rifleman62 (2 Feb 2013)

> Tinned Cross and Blackwell chocolate walnut cake.


 Arctic supplement was it not?

Spiffies. Tried to find one a couple of years ago.

Striker test on the No 36 Grenade.

Jn NCO Crse: Sten, Sterling, BREN, 3.5 RL, No 36 Grenade, brand new FN CI and C2's packed in grease or whatever in the card board box. The butt having the ridges behind the rear sight which, I believe, the C1 removed among other things.


----------



## FJAG (2 Feb 2013)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> brand new FN CI and C2's packed in grease or whatever in the card board box.



If I recall correctly, it was cosmoline. Hated the stuff - it was like beeswax only much worse.


----------



## Eaglelord17 (2 Feb 2013)

Out of curiosity did anyone here do the switch from the Lee Enfields to C1/C2 and was it phased in slowly or was it a more or less instant switch. I am just wondering as you would have gone from a relatively simple rifle to a rifle that requires more maintenance and effort to maintain.


----------



## Scott (3 Feb 2013)

kratz said:
			
		

> The brutal cold hearted days of army.ca (pre-milnet)
> and the rainbow reply to dumb posts.
> 
> I've got some dust in my eye, thinking about those days.



It might make a comeback if we ever get time to fix broken links. I'm tired of writing other posts in attempt to keep the dumb ones from surfacing. That rainbow post was pure gold for a mod.


----------



## Old Sweat (3 Feb 2013)

Eaglelord17 said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity did anyone here do the switch from the Lee Enfields to C1/C2 and was it phased in slowly or was it a more or less instant switch. I am just wondering as you would have gone from a relatively simple rifle to a rifle that requires more maintenance and effort to maintain.



I was in the first troop (No. 25) in the RCA Depot not to be issued a Lee-Enfield. As I recall depending where the earlier troops were in the cycle determined what happened, but they had to do the classroom stuff, fire and qualify on the rifle course and learn the new rifle drill. If a troop was still early on, then it was a matter of a few days, but ones closer to graduation spent more than a week. For example if a troop had just learned to slope, present and order arms, it did not take much time to convert them, especially if they had not started weapons training. For a troop nearing graduation, which meant they had qualified on the ranges with the Lee-Enfield, they would have to practice holding, aiming and firing along with IAs, etc, then qualify on the C1 and, of course, learn the new drill.  In my own mind, I'm not sure whether the depot was worried more about marksmanship or drill.

We were trained on the Bren and I personally don't recall much conversion training to the C2 when we received it in the Fall of 1958 in 4 RCHA, perhaps because it shared so many features with the C1. I also was on my Group 1 Technical Assistant course when this took place and may have missed it.


----------



## OldSolduer (3 Feb 2013)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> Arctic supplement was it not?
> 
> Spiffies. Tried to find one a couple of years ago.



Ok what is or who is a "spiffie"?


----------



## krustyrl (3 Feb 2013)

Many years ago as a young Army Cadet, wearing the old Battle Dress c/w puttees and homemade weights for the trouser blousing.


----------



## Edward Campbell (3 Feb 2013)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Ok what is or who is a "spiffie"?









In the days when Old Sweat and I were young, shirt collars were not "fuzed," just made from a double layer of cloth. No amount of starching and ironing could convince a shirt collar to stay straight and neat; enter the "spiffy," a little spring loaded wire gizmo that solved the problem ... usually. The only thing that was certain in life was that yours would break on Thursday evening and the dry canteen would be sold out. 

What ever happened to: Lotus boots (for officers)?


----------



## OldSolduer (3 Feb 2013)

Got it! Thanks ER.


----------



## Pandora114 (3 Feb 2013)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> In the days when Old Sweat and I were young, shirt collars were not "fuzed," just made from a double layer of cloth. No amount of starching and ironing could convince a shirt collar to stay straight and neat; enter the "spiffy," a little spring loaded wire gizmo that solved the problem ... usually. The only thing that was certain in life was that yours would break on Thursday evening and the dry canteen would be sold out.
> 
> What ever happened to: Lotus boots (for officers)?



I just posted the Spiffy pic on my uncle's facebook page.  Hope he gets a bit of a nostalgia shock from it.


----------



## dimsum (4 Feb 2013)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> No amount of starching and ironing could convince a shirt collar to stay straight and neat; enter the "spiffy," a little spring loaded wire gizmo that solved the problem ... usually.



A spring-loaded wire gizmo pulled tight close to the neck?  How did you guys not manage to maim/kill yourselves?!


----------



## Old Sweat (4 Feb 2013)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> A spring-loaded wire gizmo pulled tight close to the neck?  How did you guys not manage to maim/kill yourselves?!



The next time you get to watch a movie from the era, take some time to look at the mens' collars. It was normal to wear a jacket and tie even to go to the grocery store or the movies. Some people wore little horizontal clips that spanned the gap under the tie and gripped both collar points, although in some circles this was considered foppish. Eventually plastic strips appeared that could fit in little pockets on the inside of the collar points, but the Canadian Army did not really go down that road. Hence the spiffy, which crouched with springs compressed at the acme of the Canadian Army's satorial pyramid. (Gawd, I do write some awful stuff before I get enough coffee in me.)

The spiffy generally worked as designed. However it could stab one in the upper chest which was painful. It also could get misaligned and rotate one or both collar points up like little cotton erections. On occasion one arm could lose its grip on the collar point which would cause it to pivot into a position akin to a deranged metal spider attacking one's throat.


----------



## eurowing (4 Feb 2013)

The pre unification Navy uniform!  You couldn't help but get laid in that uniform. Even by women! >


----------



## cupper (4 Feb 2013)

This thread brings to mind the Four Yorkshiremen.

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=01f_1314340424


----------



## daftandbarmy (5 Feb 2013)

We had a whole CF with virtually no recent operational experience apart from Peacekeeping.......

wait a minute  :facepalm:


----------



## Rifleman62 (5 Feb 2013)

Soon, most of the serving Army senior officers and generals, will have had combat experience, the first time since WWII. I don't think Korea had the same influence on the officer corps as Afghanistan. ERC and Old Sweat will know.


----------



## Journeyman (5 Feb 2013)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> Soon, most of the serving Army senior officers and generals, will have had combat experience a deployment


----------



## Rifleman62 (5 Feb 2013)

Yes, I believe you are correct: a deployment to a combat theater vice actual combat experience.


----------



## Danjanou (5 Feb 2013)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> Yes, I believe you are correct: a deployment to a combat theater vice actual combat experience.



Well there is documented evidence that at least one General Officer in the sandbox fired his ....ahem weapon.  8)


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Feb 2013)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Well there is documented evidence that at least one General Officer in the sandbox fired his ....ahem weapon.  8)


Negligently, no less ....


----------



## Old Sweat (5 Feb 2013)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Well there is documented evidence that at least one General Officer in the sandbox fired his ....ahem weapon.  8)



And I was told while interviewing a senior officer, another fired his for real during a contact, and effectively. He, however, did not use his other ...ahem weapon.


----------



## Rifleman62 (6 Feb 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4kU0XCVey_U


----------



## Danjanou (6 Feb 2013)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> And I was told while interviewing a senior officer, another fired his for real during a contact, and effectively. He, however, did not use his other ...ahem weapon.



Well according to this handy source one GOFO apparently discharged both his issue and "personal" weapon albeit at different times and in different circumstances.  8)

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/news-nouvelles/news-nouvelles-eng.asp?id=3649


----------



## medicineman (6 Feb 2013)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Well according to this handy source one GOFO apparently discharged both his issue and "personal" weapon albeit at different times and in different circumstances.  8)
> 
> http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/news-nouvelles/news-nouvelles-eng.asp?id=3649



Wonder if a BFA was used with the latter...

MM


----------



## cavalryman (6 Feb 2013)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Wonder if a BFA was used with the latter...
> 
> MM



Apparently no round on target was registered


----------



## cupper (6 Feb 2013)

What is this obsession you guys have with the personal weapons of GOFO's?

You'd almost think that you were talking about their penises.












 :rofl:


----------



## Lance Wiebe (10 Feb 2013)

No mention of RP4's?
With the white chocolate bars, and the jambalaya that consisted of red and green peppers and little else?
Of course, it did have that little tin of very salty bacon....


----------



## brihard (10 Feb 2013)

cavalryman said:
			
		

> Apparently no round on target was registered



Repeat, watch for splash?


----------



## Tank Troll (10 Feb 2013)

You knew it was going to be a long exercise when the beer cans said RV 89 on the label.


----------



## xo31@711ret (11 Feb 2013)

still have one from RV89; also a Labat's blue stubby from our 100th back in 83...


----------



## Maxadia (11 Feb 2013)

Whatever happened to Tent City?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 Feb 2013)

RDJP said:
			
		

> Whatever happened to Tent City?


----------



## 211RadOp (11 Feb 2013)

RDJP said:
			
		

> Whatever happened to Tent City?



Come on out to Wainwright for JOINTEX 5, you will see one.


----------



## cupper (11 Feb 2013)

I remember one Milcon in Gagetown during a liquor strike in NB. The Canex officer was able to purchase excess beer from the Labatts brewery in Moncton. 

What was interesting about this was that all of the cans were labelled "Imported from Canada". So apparently Gagetown is not part of Canada.


----------



## Tank Troll (11 Feb 2013)

cupper said:
			
		

> I remember one Milcon in Gagetown during a liquor strike in NB. The Canex officer was able to purchase excess beer from the Labatts brewery in Moncton.
> 
> What was interesting about this was that all of the cans were labelled "Imported from Canada". So apparently Gagetown is not part of Canada.



Nah that was the stuff they were going to send to Quebec  ;D


----------



## FJAG (11 Feb 2013)

Oh God! Oh God! Oh God!

That picture brought back things I thought I'd forgotten.

 8)


----------



## Nfld Sapper (11 Feb 2013)

RDJP said:
			
		

> Whatever happened to Tent City?



We set one up every year at CFSME


----------



## Maxadia (11 Feb 2013)

I can see it on Google Maps in Gageown, but I thought I heard it was not there anymore now?


----------



## Colin Parkinson (12 Feb 2013)

Whatever happened to powdered tea and peanut butter in toothpaste tubes? or working the underside of a Puff table and exercising the recoil systems with a ancient come along.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (12 Feb 2013)

RDJP said:
			
		

> I can see it on Google Maps in Gageown, but I thought I heard it was not there anymore now?



Trust me it's still there from may till sept...we have 64 tent pads.......


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Feb 2013)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Whatever happened to powdered tea and peanut butter in toothpaste tubes?


Or the allegedly condemned "cheese in a tube" allegedly contaminated with glass shards?


----------



## Jimmy_D (12 Feb 2013)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Or the allegedly condemned "cheese in a tube" allegedly contaminated with glass shards?



I thought that was the honey?


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Feb 2013)

Jimmy_D said:
			
		

> I thought that was the honey?


I remember the cheese, and I remember using loads of the honey without any warnings or ill effects - but I could be wrong.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (12 Feb 2013)

I thought it was the butter in a tube that went rancid.  Wasn't the cheese in a little flat tin that you opened with the P-38?


----------



## Pandora114 (12 Feb 2013)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> I remember the cheese, and I remember using loads of the honey without any warnings or ill effects - but I could be wrong.



When I was a kid I just squeezed the honey from tube into mouth...

I just used the peanut butter on the "Toast" (mmm Melba toast)


----------



## Maxadia (12 Feb 2013)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Trust me it's still there from may till sept...we have 64 tent pads.......



Good to know.  Not that I _really_ miss it... ;D


----------



## OldTanker (12 Feb 2013)

Ah, yes, cheese in a tin. Winter exercise, driver (or maybe me  )puts the tin on the top of the lantern to thaw it out. Can expands to the size of a baseball, somebody opens it with P38 and sprays molten cheese all over the tent liner. We didn't waste it, just scraped it off with crackers and carried on.


----------



## cupper (12 Feb 2013)

When you were on winter indoc you had to stick the honey in hot water or it would never come out.

And the ever present chicklets. I remember one officer on an patrol ex that I had politely request he stop chewing when trying to pass messages on the radio, because I couldn't understand what he was trying to say.


----------



## daftandbarmy (14 Feb 2013)

Two syllables: Mel mac

May it rest in (not so much) peace


----------



## Colin Parkinson (14 Feb 2013)

mel mac, cold plate meets hot food, plate splits, dumps dinner on ground. There was a joke that Soviet subs followed Canadian ships by listening to the mel mac cups bounce off their hulls from watch keepers throwing them over the side.


----------



## daftandbarmy (18 Feb 2013)

Being able to track the Opfor easily because they kept shedding 64 pattern pouches...


----------



## my72jeep (19 Feb 2013)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Two syllables: Mel mac
> 
> May it rest in (not so much) peace


You should Visit the Mel Mac grave yard. Blackdown Cadet Training Center is where the CF sent all its stores of Mel mac
to live out the rest of its atomic half life.
Funny its the only place I've seen a General in mess kit, at a mess dinner eat off mel mac.


----------



## Danjanou (19 Feb 2013)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Being able to track the Opfor easily because they kept shedding 64 pattern pouches...



what no gun tape in that unit?  ;D

forget chiclets, patrol candies. Those horrible little hard candies that somehow made wading through a bog all night bearable.


----------

